# Tom Selleck sweater



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Does anyone have a pattern or know where to find one to knit the cardigan Tom Selleck wears in Blue Bloods when he is at home (usually drinking) after a hard day of policing? I would love to knit it for my husband. And yes he is as handsome as Tom.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love Tom. Back in the day and even now he just got better with age. Sorry I can't help with the pattern.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd love to knit Tom, or better yet have him here so I could fit the sweater to him!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Can't help with pattern but I do love Tom Selleck. He just gets better with age. I thought Magnum PI was awesome but he's just as good in Blue Bloods. As my momma would say (and I'm 74)) "He's a hunk".


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

I like him in the role of Jesse Stone too.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Must be something wrong with me...never watched much of Mr Selleck,I always loved men with blonde hair...like my Hubby.

I just googled tom selleck sweater on blue bloods pattern and got the following hints on raverly its free to join

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/smokin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cassavetes
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/collar-cardigan
__________________


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Ms knit a lot said:


> Must be something wrong with me...never watched much of Mr Selleck,I always loved men with blonde hair...like my Hubby.
> 
> I just googled tom selleck sweater on blue bloods pattern and got the following hints on raverly its free to join
> 
> ...


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

He wears a number of different ones all seem to have shawl collars, I knitted my DH a similar one not long ago 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159252-1.html 
If you like the pattern pm me and I'll email it to you.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for the links. I did go to ravelry , initially, but did not see these. Thanks so much. The third link does not work but I will keep trying. Thanks again.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks so much. The third one looks close. I will look into getting the back copy of the magazine. I initially went to ravelry but did not see these. Thanks so much.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

suzy-kate said:


> He wears a number of different ones all seem to have shawl collars, I knitted my DH a similar one not long ago
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159252-1.html
> If you like the pattern pm me and I'll email it to you.


Available here...Wendy Woodland 3312
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wendy-Woodland-Knitting-Pattern-Ladies-and-Mens-Jackets-/230991891311?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item35c8308b6f


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Ms knit a lot said:


> Must be something wrong with me...never watched much of Mr Selleck,I always loved men with blonde hair...like my Hubby.
> 
> I just googled tom selleck sweater on blue bloods pattern and got the following hints on raverly its free to join
> 
> ...


Can't open the 3rd link, but the other two are great!! DH may get one of these too!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm sorry, but no one in the world is cuter or even as cute as Tom Selleck!! I adore him. My husband used to say when Tom was on "Back up from the TV that drool is going to short out the plug"! I promised to "love, honor, and .....no I didn't have that obey part in the sevice.....forgot I had the preacher take that part out.....anyway I made all the promises, then added "unless of course, Tom Selleck finally realizes he wants me" then you will just be a nice memory" It broke every one at the sevice up! My Mother was so embarrassed she couldn't look anyone in the face after the service!! But, Jimmy and I had a hard time finishing the normal service. We had a great married life. I think he was so good because he was afraid of Tom Selleck. Oh,, and I don't have the pattern, but if he comes after me, I will send you a copy of the pattern! OK??????


----------



## CheriF (Dec 2, 2012)

> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/smokin
> Available in this Book only...Son of Stitch 'n Bitch: 45 Projects to Knit and Crochet for Men


Our library has that book. You might want to check yours.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

DonnieK
I love your story of your wedding service!

My chief bridesmaid nearly lost the plot at ours, because the day before at the rehearsal I made the comment that I was looking forward to the other 15 turning up. Everyone looked at me and I explained "four richer, four poorer, four better, four worse."

The one who did turn up is definitely one of the better ones - even after 22 years! Appropriate that we got married on April Fool's day really!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> I'd love to knit Tom, or better yet have him here so I could fit the sweater to him!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll help with the measurements!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't think you will find a pattern. The designer's name is Paul Stewart out of New York. These were designed to fit him, I guess that's why they fit so well. His sweaters go for $1500 and up. You my want to ask him if the pattern is available. It appears he designs men's sweaters for those that can afford such things. I love the gold cable sweater he wears with the wooden buttons . Beautiful work. Every time Tom wears it I try to study the pattern. Next time I think I will put the scene on pause and take pictures from the TV screen.


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

DonnieK, my best friend sound like you. She is deaf, and has a recurring dream that she is walking along the beach, and Tom comes up behind her
and confesses his undying love for her, and when she doesn't respond, he walks off. She of course doesn't realize she has her hearing aids turned off and never hears him... I laugh everytime she tells us that story. I love him too....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ms knit a lot said:


> Must be something wrong with me...never watched much of Mr Selleck,I always loved men with blonde hair...like my Hubby.
> 
> I just googled tom selleck sweater on blue bloods pattern and got the following hints on raverly its free to join
> 
> ...


I don't think there's a thing wrong with you in regard to Mr. Selleck. I don't care for the paternalistic types either.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Only reason I started watching blue bloods was because of Tom now love show for it every week


----------



## jcp207 (Feb 6, 2011)

My husband fell in love with the sweater. For $6 this is the one I chose: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-oak-cardigan , if the link doesn't work do a search for the classic oak cardigan. I want to add pockets, change the buttons, and do the collar with 2 strand of yarn and depending on the way it lays, change the collar length.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

pmarch said:


> I don't think you will find a pattern. The designer's name is Paul Stewart out of New York. These were designed to fit him, I guess that's why they fit so well. His sweaters go for $1500 and up. You my want to ask him if the pattern is available. It appears he designs men's sweaters for those that can afford such things. I love the gold cable sweater he wears with the wooden buttons . Beautiful work. Every time Tom wears it I try to study the pattern. Next time I think I will put the scene on pause and take pictures from the TV screen.


I tried to look up Paul Stewart, and only came up with Paul Stuart


----------



## alibaba (Jun 6, 2011)

Send a email to the show and see where they get the Sweaters from ,that would be a good start


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

OMG...I too love Tom. Magnum PI, to Jessie Stone, now Blue Bloods...can't get enough of that man. Love all the stories about him... I will knit a sweater for Tom any day.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Hilary4, I love your story.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Domesticgod - you are right I did spell his name wrong. It is Stuart. Happy fingers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I'm sorry, but no one in the world is cuter or even as cute as Tom Selleck!! I adore him. My husband used to say when Tom was on "Back up from the TV that drool is going to short out the plug"! I promised to "love, honor, and .....no I didn't have that obey part in the sevice.....forgot I had the preacher take that part out.....anyway I made all the promises, then added "unless of course, Tom Selleck finally realizes he wants me" then you will just be a nice memory" It broke every one at the sevice up! My Mother was so embarrassed she couldn't look anyone in the face after the service!! But, Jimmy and I had a hard time finishing the normal service. We had a great married life. I think he was so good because he was afraid of Tom Selleck. Oh,, and I don't have the pattern, but if he comes after me, I will send you a copy of the pattern! OK??????


DonnieK you are a riot, I love your story and you sure cracke me up. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

suzy-kate said:


> He wears a number of different ones all seem to have shawl collars, I knitted my DH a similar one not long ago
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159252-1.html
> If you like the pattern pm me and I'll email it to you.


I'm allowed to send this out to anyone that requests it but can't just put a download link, so anyone wanting this if you PM a message to me with an email address I'll try and send within a few days.


----------



## sueny (Feb 9, 2011)

Just a little more info regarding Tom's sweater on Blue Bloods I copied from an online blog:

For Selleck's character, Lane (the costume designer) shops only at Ralph Lauren, and it is all custom-made Polo label.

His shirts are custom-made by Anton Custom Shirts in Beverly Hills. The overcoat is Ralph Lauren, and his trench is Burberry. The shoes are from Allen Edmonds.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

One of the things I dearly love about this forum is that you never know exactly where a post will take you!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

My brother is a cross between tom selleck and burt reynolds. he even has that silly grin they both have and the thick mustache


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Heck with the sweater. I'll just have a "Tom Selleck" to go please.
He is a HUNK, from his tiny short days of Magnum, his Jesse Stone era, and now mercy a man in uniform. Love NYPD Blues.

Oh maybe it's just HIM.
Good luck finding the sweater. I'll look real close tonight and see what he is wearing.
Linda


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> I like him in the role of Jesse Stone too.


Me too...I wish they would have made a couple more of the Jesse Stone movies.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

loubroy said:


> Can't help with pattern but I do love Tom Selleck. He just gets better with age. I thought Magnum PI was awesome but he's just as good in Blue Bloods. As my momma would say (and I'm 74)) "He's a hunk".


You should check out Tom's "Jesse Stone" series of movies. They are real good too. They are still coming out with these.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info, very interesting. I figures they were not knit by somebody's grandmother.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well maybe they are hand knit.
I know he show, Middle of Nowhere uses all hand made things sent to the show. All the scarfs used in the Special Olympic episode were viewer made.
As are the afghans,
Linda


Keepmeinstitches said:


> Thanks for the info, very interesting. I figures they were not knit by somebody's grandmother.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

I looked at a photo of Tom's sweater then, I found this link on Ravelry 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/17-mans-cable-cardigan When I looked at some of the photos that are posted in "projects", This one looks like the closest match.
The pattern is in Vogue Knitting Winter 2009-2010. I hope this will work for you.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow! That's the closest I've seen. Thanks for all your work.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I know the designer of that sweater. He comes to our LYS every 6 mths. He comes back in September to launch his new line. I will have to remember to ask him if he knows who does Tom Selleck's sweaters. As a matter of fact he wore that sweater when he was here in the spring.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

You must keep us informed. What fun!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Does anyone have a pattern or know where to find one to knit the cardigan Tom Selleck wears in Blue Bloods when he is at home (usually drinking) after a hard day of policing? I would love to knit it for my husband. And yes he is as handsome as Tom.


I've looked for months for a sweater like that. I've also looked to purchase a wool coat like one that he wore in a Jesse Stone movie. A big glen plaid coat in shades of brown. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope you also saw Quigley Down Under. Not an easy movie to watch, but he is so good in it. No sweater in that story.



loubroy said:


> Can't help with pattern but I do love Tom Selleck. He just gets better with age. I thought Magnum PI was awesome but he's just as good in Blue Bloods. As my momma would say (and I'm 74)) "He's a hunk".


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

OOH! This sounds very promising, I will watch for the result.



pmarch said:


> I know the designer of that sweater. He comes to our LYS every 6 mths. He comes back in September to launch his new line. I will have to remember to ask him if he knows who does Tom Selleck's sweaters. As a matter of fact he wore that sweater when he was here in the spring.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Was just going to mention Quigley Down Under and you beat me too it. One of my favorites. ALways watch all his movies, etc.
Have a son who's a look alike but you can't have him<G>



Mrs.Mac said:


> I hope you also saw Quigley Down Under. Not an easy movie to watch, but he is so good in it. No sweater in that story.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

That is OK, I have 2 sons, and just for fun, I post Rick, No. 2 son's photo, made at his and Jeannie's second wedding ceremony, a vow renewal ceremony to celebrate 15 years marriage, in which he decided to dress in the Scottish manner, in keeping with his Scottish surname. He is almost as cute as Tom, and is almost as old! But in his early 50s, still runs marathons! Pic was made in 2006. He is still pretty cool, & Jeannie is remarkable! Retired Coast Guard Rescue Swimmer. Ceremony was in Sitka, Alaska.



freckles said:


> Was just going to mention Quigley Down Under and you beat me too it. One of my favorites. ALways watch all his movies, etc.
> Have a son who's a look alike but you can't have him<G>


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> That is OK, I have 2 sons, and just for fun, I post Rick, No. 2 son's photo, made at his and Jeannie's second wedding ceremony, a vow renewal ceremony to celebrate 15 years marriage, in which he decided to dress in the Scottish manner, in keeping with his Scottish surname. He is almost as cute as Tom, and is almost as old! But in his early 50s, still runs marathons! Pic was made in 2006. He is still pretty cool, & Jeannie is remarkable! Retired Coast Guard Rescue Swimmer. Ceremony was in Sitka, Alaska.


Nice going! Don't have any recent pics of son (he lives out of state so don't see as often). Nice pic of Rick and wife. Congratulations!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I'd love to knit Tom, or better yet have him here so I could fit the sweater to him!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL----you and me both.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't help with the sweater pattern in question, but I'm with you DonnieK! I would love to KNIT for Tom Selleck!

It would be nice to have a man to knit sweaters for! My hubby is like a human furnace - always hot! The only sweaters he owns are two I made for him more than 40 years ago. They look brand new! Ah, but he's a real sweetheart and after putting up with me for over 45 years, I'm keeping him around! Besides he shares his favorite dark chocolate covered raisins with me, so what could be better??


----------



## asianprces (Jul 19, 2012)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Does anyone have a pattern or know where to find one to knit the cardigan Tom Selleck wears in Blue Bloods when he is at home (usually drinking) after a hard day of policing? I would love to knit it for my husband. And yes he is as handsome as Tom.


Found a free one here: http://www.freevintageknitting.com/sweater-patterns/star141/shaker-sweater-pattern


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Wouldn't we all! :thumbup: Guess I'll just have to wait my turn. = )


----------



## imalikconnor (Sep 10, 2015)

I want that pattern too. I have been hunting on the internet for days and I am not finding it. I wish you great luck!


----------

